# Official Rockets Offseason Thread



## OneBadLT123

Ya, another ****ed up way to lose an elimination game.

Go figure

So now what?


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Bring back Deke.


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*



Legend-Like said:


> Bring back Deke.


that and pray to god everyday for good health....man if only we were healthy...if only


----------



## Krimzon

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Looks like we're going to make some changes to the team.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

should tracy stay or go?


----------



## hroz

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Yao-Mutombo
Scola-Landry-Hayes-Harris
Battier-Novak
McGrady
Alston-Brooks

EVeryone else is trade bait.

(NOTE: if good trades come along we can trade these guys too)


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Houston should get Mike Miller.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

This is first time in ages that we're going into an offseason with a legitimate starting-caliber player at every position.

We need to see what we can get for McGrady. I'm worried that his performance this game is going to affect the way his season is remembered by management. Tremendous one-off performance. Weak season on the whole. The other side, though, is that it could inflate his value in the market. I get the feeling that T-Mac is considered by most to be a slightly better player than he actually is.

Head needs to go. What we saw this series isn't surprising in the least. He struggled to shoot the ball all season, and without that he is useless. He can't run the offense, can't finish, can't defend, and he's a chucker. Two years in a row that he's stunk it up in the playoffs. 

Bobby Jackson too. Good defender, but he can't make plays for others, and dominates the ball and looks for his own shot too much. Bonzi would have been handy this series, creating shots, crashing the boards, drawing fouls, limiting the extent to which Utah could rotate defenders on McGrady. That trade was a disaster.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Possibly package up all the garbage for a 1st rounder?


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Also, they need to do everything short of sacrificing Aaron Brooks to the gods to try and get Yao to stay healthy all season. Does anyone know anything about stress fractures? Would reducing his minutes help?


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*



Ruff Draft said:


> Possibly package up all the garbage for a 1st rounder?


Not that it would work, but do we even have much garbage any more?

Aren't Jackson and Francis expiring contracts?

So it's just Head, isn't it? And he's young enough and a good enough shooter to be considered slightly above garbage (rubble? Scrap?).


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

First we need to lock-up Carl Landry for several years. Then we need to get a legit 3rd scorer who can play 2-3 spots. And then get a solid back-up PF/C who can defend and start for some games if Yao gets injured again. 

But there's something what is even more important than the previous, STAY HEALTHY!!!


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

1. Trade Luther Head
*2. We could either trade our drafts picks for a veteran
3. Develop our bench. (Work with Brooks, Scola & T-mac on free throws, and Chuck Hayes on some kind of shot.)
4. Pray that everyone will be healthy.


----------



## Krimzon

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Things to do in the offseason:

Sign Landry to a three or four years. Sign Novak for a year or two, but not a big contract.
Get a back up center for Yao. If there is nothing good out there pick up Harris.
Get a legit second or third scorer. I want to take the risk and get Artest.
STAY HEALTHY!!!

I have a feeling Francis is going to be the Bob Sura of last year. I hope it doesn't come true.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

What legitimate 2nd/3rd option scorer could Houston get though? Someone of the Mike Miller/Artest level would be ideal, but how? Battier would make sense for Artest. Trading him for Miller drops the defense down a lot though.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

I wish Novak can develop into a rotation player, we can really use his scoring touch for 15-20mins a game if he isn't that big of a defensive liability. 

Honestly, if everyone can just stay healthy, I'm happy with this team. The last time this team was at 100%, we won 10 in a row. Rafer's finally proving to be a reliable starting PG, and I'm willing to give Yao/T-Mac one more year under Adelman. Scola will know his role better, and Battier will continue giving us reliable minutes at the 3.

So the question mark is the bench. We need a reliable guard. BJax is trash (he lost game 6 for us IMO), Brooks is far from being ready for heavy minutes, and Head hasn't developed into what I hope he would. Maybe there's still hope in Francis... but I wouldn't take that risk.

Landry definitely needs to come back. We need a defensive rebounding big, which we can explore picking up with our 1st round pick. Deke, please come back.... 

but that's about it really. Hire some better trainers to keep our guys in tip top shape, and lets get ourselves ready for next season.


----------



## houst-mac

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

We need to come up with a plan where Yao and Tracy both plays about 60 games per regular season. They would play together against all the best teams but would rest against the scrubs (One of them would play always). 
I know this will never happen but i hope they can figure out something to make sure that all of our guys would be ready when playoff-time comes.


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*



Ruff Draft said:


> What legitimate 2nd/3rd option scorer could Houston get though? Someone of the Mike Miller/Artest level would be ideal, but how? Battier would make sense for Artest. Trading him for Miller drops the defense down a lot though.


Not really if we trade Luther Head. Then again I don't think Memphis would want Luther Head.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*



Hakeem said:


> Also, they need to do everything short of sacrificing Aaron Brooks to the gods to try and get Yao to stay healthy all season. Does anyone know anything about stress fractures? Would reducing his minutes help?


I have come to the point where Yao should get limited minutes in the first half of the season, then get him ready for the run of the 2nd half, and in the playoffs.

It sounds crazy, but it only seems as if Yao can play half a season now.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*



Legend-Like said:


> Not really if we trade Luther Head. Then again I don't think Memphis would want Luther Head.


No we would not. eace:


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

BJax, Head and Francis, good bye!


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Francis is worth another healthy one-year contract. If he is relatively healthy he could be a scoring option for Houston, and a spark off the bench. BJax and Head are as good as gone.


----------



## Krimzon

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Yao and McGrady minutes should be limited. Scola, Landry, and Alston can control the game for a while. When we start to lose the lead, bring out Yao, McGrady, or both. The idea of limiting Yao and McGrady games might not be a great idea. Yao might be OK with it but McGrady will probably complain. Maybe one game Yao plays more than McGrady and vice versa. When we go against a team like the Spurs, both of them will play however minutes we need them.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*



Yao Mania said:


> The last time this team was at 100%, we won 10 in a row.


We're actually still on a 16-game winning streak with Yao in the lineup -- the 12 that were part of the 22, plus a 4-game run earlier that was ended by a loss to Utah that Yao missed due to the flu.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I have come to the point where Yao should get limited minutes in the first half of the season, then get him ready for the run of the 2nd half, and in the playoffs.
> 
> It sounds crazy, but it only seems as if Yao can play half a season now.


Maybe we should do what Isiah planned to if he landed a rookie KG -- just play him in home games.


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*



Hakeem said:


> Maybe we should do what Isiah planned to if he landed a rookie KG -- just play him in home games.


haha wow that is a really good idea haha nice man nice:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Split the MLE between Artest and Landry, re-sign Deke, then try to sign a veteran with the LLE


----------



## hroz

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

We need a pure PG not Jackson probably not Francis.

Someone who can direct the team around not someone who is a SG. That should be priority number one. Rafer has developed so well. I am happy where we are at that starting PG right now. (obviously another upgrade would be awesome *Calderon are you listenning*).
But we desperately need someone who can direct the team around and hit open shots to backup Rafer.

Novak I am confident can be that back SG-SF. But Another upgrade there would be awesome. There is few better shooters in the league than Novak but there are definately better defenders. 
(PS I think if we get Artest we lose Battier) Why? Artest & McGrady will play 40mins each minimum in the playoffs. So Battier who was third in DPOY will be coming off the bench for maximum 16mins. I am not sure the coaches/owner would see that as a good allocation of resources. 

Starting C Yao With Mutombo Hayes Landry Scola Harris backing him up.
PF position Carluis Scolandry (sign Landry now)
SF Battier with Novak or another shooter who can play D backing him up
SG Mcgrady with Novak or another shooter who can play D backing him up
PG Alston. Need someone who can run the team at PG. With Brooks the next backup.

I would like to see Green get a contract aswell.


----------



## stillfantasy

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

I don't really think we need to make too many changes. Yea, when you lose in the first round again you want to make big trades (Artest) but if we had Yao, I would bet a lot of money on beating the Jazz this year. I think we need a backup center too. Deke is good but it also seems like he gets blocked just as much as he gets blocks. Camby would be nice but I doubt we would take on his salary. Bobby Jackson is staight up garbage. I want an athletic guard that can shoot 3's, maybe JR Smith?


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Landry wants to return



> Rookie *Carl Landry* will be a restricted free agent, but he said he wants to be back with the Rockets.
> 
> "This is where I want to be," he said. "I love Houston. It's not my decision. It's the Rockets' decision. Both sides have to agree. But I love Houston. This is home. I hope to be back next year.
> 
> "I think for a rookie I did a great job contributing to this team. It's only going to get better. That's what I'm looking forward to — working out, getting stronger, getting better, watching film and understanding the game a little better. Next year I'll be ready to be a better person and a better player."
> 
> Rockets general manager *Daryl Morey* said he intends to match any offer Landry receives.





> *Surgeries possible*
> The Rockets will begin offseason meetings with players and coaches this week, including physicals that could determine whether several players — Tracy McGrady (knee), Shane Battier (foot and ankle) and Rafer Alston (hamstring) need what general manager Daryl Morey termed "minor surgery."


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Great news. He is a must keep.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

I am thinking for this offseason, we need to add a passing big man, and a elite point guard. I am hoping we can get someone like Steven Nash on the team, but that's unrealistic. 

If thing goes to plan, then Landry is coming back. This can very well eliminate the need for Chuck Hayes being the 3rd string PF. 

Little move that will make some differences, 
Sign Mike Harris, Gerald Green. They are two players that are worth invested in. 

Trade Bobby Jackson's contract if possible. 

I think we should make a draft day trade to trade into the top 10 picks. We will see. 

It's still tough to accept the 22 winning streak season yielded nothing more than the first round exit.


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Sweet Landry is a must keep.


----------



## debarge

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*



hroz said:


> Yao-Mutombo
> Scola-Landry-Hayes-Harris
> Battier-Novak
> McGrady
> Alston-Brooks
> 
> EVeryone else is trade bait.
> 
> (NOTE: if good trades come along we can trade these guys too)


Alston, Tracy, Battier, Yao, Scola, STAY
everyone else is game to make a a winner for a title:rules:
to quote the organization
ITS TIME:raised_ey
don't care if its FA or a S/Trade just get it done...sign a deal in blood for all I care at this point to keep us healthy:mad3just tired of watching other sorry teams beat us, WHO AREN'T BETTER THAN US....:mad2:

We need a backup C and a SG/SF to spell Bat and Mac, maybe Loren Woods is okay, don't know put him on the summer league team along with Harris, see what they can do?

Definitely look at getting COREY MAGETTE,CUTTINO MOBLEY, LUOL DENG, BEN GORDON
Maybe a S/T for (I can't believe I'm saying this) EDDIE CURRY & JAMAL CRAWFORD, bring another for the deal...:eek8:did I just say that? 

Okay, we've run our course with HARD WORKING SCRUBS, TIME TO MOVE ON 
LUTHER HEAD, CHUCK HAYES, BYE BYE WE NEED 2FOLD PLAYERS, 
Dke, please retire, love ya baby
I would rather pay alot for somebody like DARIUS MILES a guy with skills than have no talent dudes who can't make layups under the hoop when they're wide open!
That is ridiculous for an NBA player? Contested, OKAY, I'LL ACCEPT THAT...
but your job is to make wide open shots (be it layup, or 3pt, MAKE AT LEAST ONE):rules: Chuck gets a pass for playing good D alot, but this series was differnt, he didn't rebound very much, at all! Luther, TERRIBLE HORRIBLE, AWFUL, AGAIN...PISSPOOR.
I don't wanna no crap about Mac having no HEART, BS, F-U!
Nobody else came with No Passion to that last game but HIM AND RAFER...
All that being said, I'm still "proud of the team" and their season, they Greatly overachieved after losing Yao, and dealing with distraction after distraction. Could've mailed it in, and didn't. 
I still think ALDEMAN SHOULD'VE GOTTEN MORE VOTES 4 COACH OF THE YEAR,
BATTIER SHOULD'VE BEEN DEFENSIVE PLAYER OF THE YEAR,
KOBE GETTING MVP WAS CORRECT, CHRIS PAUL WILL GET HIS LATER (BOY IS CRAZYGOOD)
AL HORFORD/SCOLA/THORTON WERE ROBBED, DURANT DIDN'T DESERVE ROY

my 1st choice for an addition (realistically, not Playstation addition lol)
MOBLEY - MLE exception (pluses, shooting/defenses, team-player, pick/roll passing)
LUOL DENG - longer deal (get Tmac to restructure his deal for a longer time, to make room for Deng; need league approval. (Pluses DUH-defense, shooting & legnth, rebounding, pretty much solves alot of issues. . .does what Horry did for Hakeem= Deng 4 Yao & Tmac... keep Loren Woods, bulk him up, train him over summer.

COREY MAGETTE- (may want too much) MLE (same as Mobely) Minuses-often injured*

JAMAL CRAWFORD- (same as Mobley) Minuses- bloated deal with Knicks/may not to let him go...(They're stupid!)

MALIK ALLEN- FA (pf/c) MLE (good shooter from Perimeter, decent rebounder)

BRAD MILLER- FA (c/pf) MLE/veterans min. (great shooter, Aldemans'offense guru) minuses (he's old...???hmmmnyeah, he's old)


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

It's good to see that Landry is interested in becoming a better person.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

I think we should keep Rafer, Brooks, Mac, Battier, Carluis Scolandry,Hayes, Yao and Mutombo (if he wants)

Sign Gerald Green.

Trade some of the other guys... Put in Luther if necessary.

Draft someone good.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Man wouldn't it have been awesome if we got Kurt Thomas instead of the Spurs for the deal they got him for...


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Keep the obvious players...including Landry.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

I've gotta be honest, the only players the team should absolutely keep would be Yao, Tracy, Scola, and Landry. If we could package any of our other players/contracts for something of need I would do it.


Battier - This would be the toughest trade decision because it must net us someone truly valueable in return.
Brooks - Sorry guys but I see Earl Boykins more than I do Tony Parker here. YES, he probably stays because of his contract and will eventually be a solid backup NOT A STAR!
Hayes - Someone else said it, we need a player who contributes both ways. Can be part of a package for another player.
Head - What more can you say, his time has come. Goodbye Luther!
Francis - Let's be honest, he is not the same player he once was in terms of ability. Probably makes this team because the contract is appealing but, have no problem with him being part of a package.
Novak - Have no issue with giving him another year but also have no problem with packaging him for something we need either.
Rafer - Has proved he can run the team, just wish he was the second option off the bench. Would trade him if it netted us an elite PG. Brooks can come of the bench at that point.
BJax - Expiring contract. Bye, Bye, Bye!
Harris - Keep him on the cheap otherwise goodbye!
Deke - Retire or don't retire. Either way we need a new backup center to Yao. Deke should really be the third option now.

This was a great year and you may ask why would you break this all up and the answer is LACK OF SIZE and we need more players who can play both ways. Of course I don't really want to trade Battier, Rafer, or AB but, if they have to be included in a "No Brainer" deal then I am all for it.

Let's shot for team where PG's must be 6'3 and above, SG's 6'6 and above, SF's 6'8 and above, PF's 6'8 and above (if 6'8 or 6'9 must have great hops), C's 6'10 and above and under 36 years of age.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Man wouldn't it have been awesome if we got Kurt Thomas instead of the Spurs for the deal they got him for...


He is a free agent this summer...


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*



Pimped Out said:


> He is a free agent this summer...


And affordable


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

You should trade players who have greater value in the market than they have to this team, and keep players who have greater value to this team than they have in the market.

For example, Steve Novak would be a moderately valuable player to most teams, given his youth, contract and one unique skill. But he may not be quite as valuable to the Rockets because we already have three power forwards before him on the roster. (However, the Rockets will have a far better idea than anyone else about how good he really is, so they might be the only ones who know his true worth.)

Shane Battier, on the other hand, is probably more valuable to the Rockets than to most other teams. He has learned the offense for a year, he has played with McGrady and Yao for two years, he helps chemistry-wise, and he plays at our thinnest position.

Similarly, Chuck Hayes is little more than a specialist defender, but his value to this team is likely a little more than it is to most others. We don't have any other quality defenders at PF. He is also a guy whose acute lack of offensive ability is difficult to cover up. But this team has gone through the pain of learning to do it, and now he is able to contribute a little on that end for us without hurting us as much as he did before.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Novak looked pretty damn good with his garbage time against Utah that's for sure. Any chance he can blossom into a Peja-type player? (ok I'm dreaming...)

Chuck's a great guy, but he really has no value to us now that we have Scolandry. His game is too one-dimensional, and its not looking like he'll improve in any areas of his game, whereas I can see continuing improvement for Scola and Landry.


----------



## hroz

*Re: Rockets offseason thread*

Novak should be viewed not as a PF but as SG-SF.
I love his shooting touch and he must stay as far as I am concerned. Frankly he should have been in the rotation not Luther.

Hayes will be the third option at PF. But remember we have Yao at C maybe playing fewer minutes. 
Yao-Hayes-Carluis Scolandry will be our big man rotation.
If there is a good deal sure trade him but otherwise Chuck should stay. With 3 other offensive players it wouldnt hurt so much to have Chuck in the squad & rotation.

Mutombo hopefully stays for one more season. If he leaves we need another backup otherwise he is a great backup and I dont see it as necessary that we need another 7 footer in our 15. As neither of the will be playing minutes when Yao is fit.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Cornholio

Landry is "really feeling" Houston, but he knows it's a business



> Rockets forward *Carl Landry* was interviewed on Fox Sports Radio on Thursday, and the 6-foot-8 forward was asked about "hitting the jackpot" for entering free agency after just one year.
> 
> "I was kind of excited to have my name called [in the NBA Draft], but it was hard," said Landry. "It wasn't guaranteed. I had to make a roster and I had to do a lot of things that first rounders didn't have to do. I didn't have the best summer league, but I kept working and got better."
> 
> Landry said he's hopeful it will work out for him to stay in Houston, but he knows anything can happen.
> 
> "I hope so. Houston is where I want to be," said Landry. "Great fans, great city. Everything about Houston right now I'm really feeling [but] it's a business and if I'm unfortunately unable to be here in Houston, I can't look at it personally."
> 
> One funny part for me was listening to Landry say at the beginning of the interview that he was the "type of dude" who likes to watch the playoff games still going on as if it was game film, just to better himself as a player.


----------



## Cornholio

Grizzlies want(ed) Scola for Miller



> According to the source, the Grizzlies were asking for a package deal from Houston that included *Luis Scola* and it's believed that their asking price hasn't changed.
> 
> That certainly puts into perspective some comments made by Rockets general manager *Daryl Morey* back at the trading deadline about a Houston pursuit of Memphis' Miller and Sacramento's *Ron Artest*.
> 
> "They were asking for more than a bag of beans," said Morey back in late February. "They were highly motivated to get what they wanted and we did look at them but it didn't make sense for us. Obviously their price was too high because no one paid it."


----------



## hroz

Why would we trade Scola for a dude who is going to pay 16mins a game in the playoffs and frankly plays no defence................... (Remember TMAC Batman play 40mins each in the playoffs).
Priorities:
1. Sign Landry.
2. I think we need to sign/trade for a PG.
3. Sign or trade for a SF-SG (not with our major components of our rotation).
4. Get a young C for Deke to mentor.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Cornholio said:


> Grizzlies want(ed) Scola for Miller


Are the Grizz really that serious? Why on earth would we give up Scola, the strongest asset at one of our historically weakest positions? We have been finally given some depth with a decent power forward since the Barkley era, and they wanted to take Scola?

Thank you Morey for not butchering up the team.


----------



## Krimzon

Good thing that trade didn't go down. We can't trade Scola for Miller. It's not worth it.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Scola for Miller!? Hell no. They gave Kwame Brown for Gasol, they should feel honored if they got my semen for Miller. 

JJ Redick wants out. Lets trade him for Head straight up. We'll worry bout Redick's minutes later. Get the best player available in the draft preferably a C or swingman and look for a big swingman who could give us 15ppg off the bench.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Scola for Miller!? Hell no. They gave Kwame Brown for Gasol, they should feel honored if they got my semen for Miller.
> 
> JJ Redick wants out. Lets trade him for Head straight up. We'll worry bout Redick's minutes later. Get the best player available in the draft preferably a C or swingman and look for a big swingman who could give us 15ppg off the bench.


I'd try it, even if the guy is somewhat of a head case


----------



## Cornholio

Agent: Teams buzzing about Carl Landry



> The agent for Rockets forward *Carl Landry* is just doing his job, but it's interesting to hear just the same.
> 
> "NBA teams are buzzing about him," Landry's agent, Buddy Baker, told the Indianapolis Star.
> 
> Teams may be inquiring, but it has to be a tough sell for the inexperienced agent, who knows his client had a very strong rookie season but also is a restricted free agent. NBA teams know the Rockets can match any offer and are usually reluctant to tie up their free agent funds for 7 days while the Rockets wait to match.
> 
> For his part, Landy still says he wants to come back to Houston and has a list of items he's working on this summer.
> 
> *"Better passing, shooting the 3-pointer, creating my own shot but at the same time trying to stay within my game," said Landry.*


----------



## Dean the Master

Nice, I'd love to see Landry stepping back for 3s. He will be a major weapon if he can do so at a very efficient way.


----------



## jdiggidy

QUOTE]Maybe a S/T for (I can't believe I'm saying this) EDDIE CURRY & JAMAL CRAWFORD, bring another for the deal...did I just say that? [/QUOTE]

With Mike D in NYC now Jamal fits into his offense pretty well. The only question is whether DAntoni wants a distributor rather than a scorer because that is all NYC has is shooters at the PG/SG positions and they aren't even that good.

I like the idea of a Rafer/Jamal or Jamal/Rafer PG combo here. Something tells me that Houston is really going to make a splash this offseason. Man, I will be devastated if we do not upgrade our three weakest positions in this order


Backup SG/SF with size, offense, and decent defense. Probably needs to be a veteran to impact the team now.
Backup center who can make a 10 to 12 foot jump shoot and play a little defense.
Backup/Starting PG behind Rafer that is not AB. AB will not be ready for at least one more year.


----------



## jdiggidy

Since this is the actual offseason thread I'm posting here.

Kinda discouraging to see that guys we might be pursuing (ie: Artest/Maggette) could be going to other teams.

With Hinrich possibly being on the block is it possible that Houston might be able to pluck Deng away from Chicago with its expiring contracts. Chicago could then turnaround and package Hinrich with one of those for something and not have to give up any of its younger players.

As far as unrestricted FA's these are the guys we might have a shot at. (Posey, Duhon, Antoine Wright, Matt Barnes, MPietrus, Ricky Davis, Nachbar, Bonzi, Fred Jones, Dooling, Mo Evans, Udrih, Artest, Finley)

It will be interesting to see who signs and where. Houston will probably be left with the scraps unless we pull an S&T.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I wouldn't mind Hinrich but his contract has too many years left. It does not come off the book until 2011/12. What I do like about his contract, is that the amount declines over the years, instead of increasing every year. I don't understand why more players don't sign contract like this.


----------



## jdiggidy

I actually wasn't thinking about Hinrich and Deng. I was just thinking Deng. Chances are Chicago won't be able to trade Hinrich straight up since he had such a horrible year last year. They also might not be able to generate enough interest in Hinrich unless they offer Deng or Gordon as part of a package.

Now I don't know why Chicago would trade Deng to us for an expiring contract but, it is worth a shoot. What about Ricky Davis backing up TMac at SG?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

jdiggidy said:


> I actually wasn't thinking about Hinrich and Deng. I was just thinking Deng. Chances are Chicago won't be able to trade Hinrich straight up since he had such a horrible year last year. They also might not be able to generate enough interest in Hinrich unless they offer Deng or Gordon as part of a package.
> 
> Now I don't know why Chicago would trade Deng to us for an expiring contract but, it is worth a shoot. What about Ricky Davis backing up TMac at SG?


Say no to Ricky Davis. He's the most selfish player to ever touch a basketball. Sure he has talent, but is he ready win yet!? Remember this is the same guy who said Lebron was gonna be his #2 man and give him some back-up. I've seen some Heat games this year and it's like he's in his own world. If Pat Riley and Shaq couldn't deal with him then how are we supposed to do so!?

Then again, if given the choice of him or Luther Head, I'd take the Hypnotizer anyday.


----------



## Cornholio

> Though *Yao Ming* returned to China for the fourth consecutive summer, he brought some of the Rockets with him. For two years, he had assistant coach *Tom Thibodeau* make the trip to continue his Rockets workouts. Last summer, former Rockets assistant coach and general manager *Carroll Dawson* made the trip.
> 
> This summer, Rockets assistant coach *Jack Sikma* headed to China so that between his practices with the Chinese National team, Yao could continue with NBA-style drills.
> 
> "Coach Sikma is gonna go with him, because early on they’ve got some openings in the schedule and Yao Ming, typical to form, wants to continue to work on the Rockets’ skill work while he’s over there." general manager *Daryl Morey* said.





> The Rockets do not plan to bring their recent second-round picks, *Lior Eliyahu* and *Brad Newley*, back for summer league because of their national-team commitments with Israel and Australia, respectively.
> 
> Neither is expected to be in the Rockets’ training camp, though that could change if a trade opens roster spots, especially for Newley, who had a strong season in Greece.
> 
> Eliyahu started well, but after a coaching change and the addition of former Rockets forward Terrence Morris, Eliyahu’s playing time was cut back radically. With the Rockets’ influx of energy-oriented power forwards, Eliyahu could be further away from the roster than when he was drafted.





> Forward *Steve Novak* can expect to have his contract extended in the next few days. The Rockets were waiting to get through the draft and keep their options open but were planning to pick up their option on Novak.





> Guard *Steve Francis* began on-court workouts for the first time since his February surgery. He has been working with *Loren Woods* and *Mike Harris*, matching up against *Aaron Brooks* in an effort to get back up to speed.


Some notes from Yahoo.


----------



## gi0rdun

Steve Francis working with Loren Woods and Mike Harris...

Wow.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Hopefully we don't have to use anymore than half our MLE to sign Lanndry. Then we could use the rest on a leftover swingman who thought they could get more than their worth like Corey Maggette.

Some notable free agent swingmen that are REASONABLE for us to acquire:

Josh Childress (R)
James Posey
JR Smith (R)
Jarvis Hayes
Matt Barnes
Mickael Pietrus
Kelenna Azubuike (R)
Corey Maggette (He'll command money that nobody has like Bonzi in 2006)
Ricky Davis
Bonzi Wells
Brent Barry


----------



## gi0rdun

Looks like the Rockets are targeting Brent Barry.

WHY!?


----------



## Dean the Master

I wouldn't mind bringing back Bonzi Wells for cheap again.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Ron Artest just said he regrets not opting out on ESPN. He might be available via trade. We should be doing anything possible to get him. I'm willing to use Battier or Landry ONLY as a last resort. I'd prefer to dump some combo of Jackson/Head/Hayes/pick on them.


----------



## Cornholio

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Ron Artest just said he regrets not opting out on ESPN. He might be available via trade. We should be doing anything possible to get him. I'm willing to use Battier or Landry ONLY as a last resort. I'd prefer to dump some combo of Jackson/Head/Hayes/pick on them.


A trade like that could happen at the trade deadline, when they're more desperate to dump him.


----------



## Cornholio

*OT: Gerald Green signs with Mavs.*


----------



## K-Dub

Why have we not offered Maggette the MLE?


----------



## Cornholio

K-Dub said:


> Why have we not offered Maggette the MLE?


Because there's no chance he would take it from us.


----------



## gi0rdun

Just got an email from Rockets.com



> 1. The Fan Favorite
> 
> *Corey Maggette* (22.1 ppg, 5.6 rpg, .812 ft%)
> 
> Judging by the poll results on the Rockets.com homepage, Maggette is the overwhelming choice of the fans. To be sure, he would seemingly fill one of the team's more pressing needs. The Rockets have made no secret of their desire to find an athletic, slashing wing and few fit that description quite as well as the explosive ninth year veteran from Duke. His ability to get to the line – and convert at an 80% clip once he's there – makes him mighty attractive to any team in the market for instant offense.
> 
> So what's the downside? There are a few issues, actually. First and foremost, he won't come cheap. The Clippers guard made $7 million last season and figures to have no shortage of suitors this summer. So it could prove difficult to squeeze him in with nothing but the mid-level exception; especially since the Rockets are also keen to re-sign Carl Landry.
> 
> Then there are his perceived on-court shortcomings. Fair or not, Maggette has developed a reputation as a somewhat selfish player since ball movement tends to go on the endangered list the second the rock finds its way into his hands; Brandon Roy, he's not. On the other end of the floor, well, let's just say Maggette is not going to win any awards for his defense anytime soon. And did we mention that, on average, he's missed more than 16 games per year throughout his career?
> 
> Hey, there's a reason these guys are available on the open market.
> 
> 2. The Championship Pedigree
> 
> *James Posey* (7.4 ppg, 4.4 rpg, .380 3p%)
> 
> His numbers don't jump off the page. But consider this: No other player in the NBA has collected more championship rings over the course of the last three years than James Posey (He has two: One as a member of the '06 Miami Heat and one with the newly-crowned champs from Boston). Obviously Posey was not the driving force behind either one of those teams, but it's likely that neither club could have claimed its title without his clutch contributions.
> 
> A prototypical "glue" guy, Posey makes his mark with tremendous defense and timely three point shots. The question is: Would he fit right in, or would his skill set be a bit redundant with Shane Battier already filling a similar role on the Rockets roster?
> 
> 3. The Question Mark
> 
> *Mickael Pietrus* (7.2 ppg, 1 spg, .361 3p%)
> 
> One year ago Pietrus would have been a much hotter name on the free agent market. His Warriors were coming off their electrifying playoff run, and the French forward seemed to be a player on the rise. One season later, Golden State is back to being an also-ran, and Pietrus is searching for answers after watching his minutes and numbers tumble across the board.
> 
> No one questions Pietrus's athleticism and he is a willing defender who possesses the tools to one day excel in that role. But if he's not running the floor or spotting up for corner treys, he doesn't give you much value offensively since he can't create off the dribble. In other words, the price will have to be right before the Rockets say "Bienvenue!" to Mickael.
> 
> 4. The Savvy Vet
> 
> *Brent Barry* (7.1 ppg, 1.7, apg, .429 3p%)
> 
> There's no mystery regarding the Rockets' interest here -- The club contacted Barry to kick off the free agent recruiting period. There's also little ambiguity about what the Spurs guard brings to the table: Veteran experience and lights-out three point shooting. Those qualities never go out of style. True, Barry no longer possesses the bouncy athleticism of his youth, but this past postseason (Remember Game 4 vs. the Lakers?) he showed he can still make an important impact off the bench.
> 
> 5. The Big Man
> 
> *DeSagana Diop* (2.9 ppg, 5 rpg, 1.1 bpg)
> 
> What you see is what you get: A 25 year old back-up center who will give you some blocks, some boards and absolutely no offense. But if you assume that means he'll come cheap, think again. Teams always pay for a premium for big men -- even one dimensional giants like Diop -- and word around the league is that Mark Cuban is willing to open up his wallet in order to bring the former Mav back to Dallas.
> 
> 6. The Homecoming Crew
> 
> *Bostjan Nachbar* (9.8 ppg, 3.5 rpg, .359 3p%)
> 
> There probably wasn't a single soul in Houston who would have predicted the possibility of a Boki return when the Rockets' former first round pick was sent packing in 2004. But to his credit, Nachbar has turned himself into a solid NBA player capable of contributing; especially on the offensive end with his sweet outside stroke. Defensively, however, that's another story. Nachbar is a classic tweener who's not quite quick enough to guard the majority of the league's small forwards, and absolutely overmatched when asked to hold his own against physical power forwards.
> 
> *Robert Horry* (2.5 ppg, 2.4 rpg... aww, who are we kidding? There's only one number that matters: 7. As in 7 championship rings)
> 
> Actually, come to think of it, there is another number that matters when discussing Horry: 38. That's how old Big Shot Rob will be when the new season begins. Horry has gone on record as saying he'd like to play in Houston if he doesn't re-sign with the Spurs, but what does he have left in the tank? He was a non-factor for San Antonio this past season and showed little to indicate a possible resurgence in 2009.
> 
> But would the Rockets consider splurging on a good luck charm if the price was right? For a team that's dealt with more than its fair share of misfortune over the last few years, a little dose of lady luck could prove to be the best bargain of all.


Nachbar and Diop? :O

Diop is definitely with the Mavs, so Nachbar?

I'm going to pass.

Pietrus is interesting but we're after like a good scorer and Pietrus is inconsistent.


----------



## jdiggidy

> Chris Andersen is still drawing interest from New Orleans, as well as Golden State and Houston. Boston Globe


Interesting we have interest in "The Birdman" again. Makes you wonder if they really don't think Carl will be here next season. If I were Daryl I would be on the phone with Sacramento trying to work out an S&T for Artest that includes Landry and BJax.


----------



## Cornholio

^^I don't think it's "real" interest.


----------



## Yao Mania

I'd love to have Boki back. Yao'll have his video game buddy back!


----------



## OneBadLT123

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/post/Rockets-think-Posey-could-be-one-missing-piece?urn=nba,92046



> *Rockets think Posey could be one missing piece*
> 
> 
> James Posey has been to Houston before, and one of the predominant rumors of the day has him pondering the chance to play there again. The Celtics would be happy to re-sign Posey, who was a crucial part of their championship equation, but they don't want to ink him to a long-term deal. Several other teams, including the Rockets, would like to lure him away from Boston and will give him the long-term deal he wants.
> 
> The Rockets were hoping to be players in the Corey Maggette market, but seem to have been beaten out by the San Antonio Spurs, or perhaps the Orlando Magic. Posey is no Maggette, but he's an outstanding defender and a capable scorer who could be a nice complement to Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady. More than anything, Posey is all about the intangibles. He gets the key loose ball or makes the big steal saving a game for his team.
> 
> Houston is also in negotiations with Dikembe Mutombo, who is likely to return to the team for one more season, Spurs free agent guard Brent Barry, and forward Carl Landry.
> 
> Source: Hoopsworld


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

OneBadLT123 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/post/Rockets-think-Posey-could-be-one-missing-piece?urn=nba,92046


Posey and Shane Battier!? Damn not really the scorer I was looking for but who the hell would refuse that. Well I guess Donte Green could pick up the slack. We should give him a 3-4yr deal. Age doesn't diminish what he brings to the team.

We should hurry and ink Mutombo and Barry to those vet minimum deals and get Landry's situation cleared up quickly so we can move on.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Posey and Shane Battier!? Damn not really the scorer I was looking for but who the hell would refuse that. Well I guess Donte Green could pick up the slack. We should give him a 3-4yr deal. Age doesn't diminish what he brings to the team.
> 
> We should hurry and ink Mutombo and Barry to those vet minimum deals and get Landry's situation cleared up quickly so we can move on.


I agree, Our defense is going to be impressive if we get Posey. I never wanted him to leave Houston, but the office didn't feel it necessary to match the offer Memphis gave him a few years back.


----------



## Cornholio

> *Source: Hoopsworld*


Hoopsworld = Ballscientist


----------



## jdiggidy

I hate this time in the offseason where everything stands still. Here it comes: (Contingent on Houston signing Posey)

Houston Trades: Battier/BJax/Lhead/2009/2010 First Round picks
Atlanta Trades: a newly signed Josh Smith/a newly signed Josh Childress

Atlanta gets another solid veteran, leader, and defender in Battier to go with Bibby. Battier plays starts or comes off the bench behind MWilliams. They get BJax expiring contract to go with Bibby's. They get a good regular season shooter in Head and a first round pick next year.

Houston gets its third scorer who plays the SF and a SG/SF in Childress to backup TMac. I don't mind giving up two first round picks because they will be late first rounders.

2008-2009 LineUp

C - Yao/Deke
PF - Scola/Landry/Hayes/Dorsey
SF - SMITH/POSEY
SG - TMac/CHILDRESS
PG - Rafer/Francis/Brooks


----------



## Dean the Master

jdiggidy said:


> I hate this time in the offseason where everything stands still. Here it comes: (Contingent on Houston signing Posey)
> 
> Houston Trades: Battier/BJax/Lhead/2009/2010 First Round picks
> Atlanta Trades: a newly signed Josh Smith/a newly signed Josh Childress
> 
> Atlanta gets another solid veteran, leader, and defender in Battier to go with Bibby. Battier plays starts or comes off the bench behind MWilliams. They get BJax expiring contract to go with Bibby's. They get a good regular season shooter in Head and a first round pick next year.
> 
> Houston gets its third scorer who plays the SF and a SG/SF in Childress to backup TMac. I don't mind giving up two first round picks because they will be late first rounders.
> 
> 2008-2009 LineUp
> 
> C - Yao/Deke
> PF - Scola/Landry/Hayes/Dorsey
> SF - SMITH/POSEY
> SG - TMac/CHILDRESS
> PG - Rafer/Francis/Brooks


I would LOVE to have this trade. I doubt ATL will do it though. They pass up too good of a player.


----------



## HayesFan

jdiggidy said:


> I hate this time in the offseason where everything stands still. Here it comes: (Contingent on Houston signing Posey)
> 
> Houston Trades: Battier/BJax/Lhead/2009/2010 First Round picks
> Atlanta Trades: a newly signed Josh Smith/a newly signed Josh Childress
> 
> Atlanta gets another solid veteran, leader, and defender in Battier to go with Bibby. Battier plays starts or comes off the bench behind MWilliams. They get BJax expiring contract to go with Bibby's. They get a good regular season shooter in Head and a first round pick next year.
> 
> Houston gets its third scorer who plays the SF and a SG/SF in Childress to backup TMac. I don't mind giving up two first round picks because they will be late first rounders.
> 
> 2008-2009 LineUp
> 
> C - Yao/Deke
> PF - Scola/Landry/Hayes/Dorsey
> SF - SMITH/POSEY
> SG - TMac/CHILDRESS
> PG - Rafer/Francis/Brooks


I actually like most of that that ending lineup but.... you can't trade successive first round picks. So it would have to be the 2009, 2011 first round picks.

One thing the line up that you propose does is really rely on Francis to get completely healthy (possible - not probable) and that Brooks will take some huge steps forward to take some of Rafer's minutes if that doesn't happen.

Also, I would have to look at the rules again but I don't think you can sign Childress and trade him. I can't remember the rule, but it has something to do with his rights.

Plus it looks like the Sixers are going sign Josh Smith (which means they will end up over paying him) so that might be a moot point anyway.


----------



## jdiggidy

This is why I need the MOD inputs. I basically see if salaries work but that is about it. I don't get into the rules for contracts. Thanks Hayesfan.


----------



## jdiggidy

Chron article today

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5876244.html

Daryl still holding out for one more "significant" player. :yay:


> "That's our main focus: Get one more significant player on the roster somehow," Morey said. "That's the goal. That's my job, so hopefully we will get it done."


Since he said significant that probably means an S&T. Everyone is probably right. He is waiting for all the teams with significant cash to sign the players they want. Once that is done Houston can then choose from what is left. Since Josh Smith and Maggette will be gone the likely scenario is probably going to be Ron Ron. Just a guess. It would be sweet is they could pickup Posey too.


----------



## HayesFan

I thought this was a good response because it's exactly how I felt about that article.

http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/2008/07/08/rockets-want-one-more-star/



> Houston, by virtue of running up a 22-game win streak last year but still finishing up without a playoff series victory, will be an odd duck to sort as 2008-09 prognostications come around. Yao Ming projects to be more tired than usual after a busy summer of rehab, smiles and international basketball, and Tracy McGrady remains precisely the sort of lightning rod that can be called a killer of other teams or his own.
> 
> Interesting is it, then, that Houston general manager Daryl Morey is talking about adding a third 'star' to the mix in a column by the Houston Chronicle's Steve Campbell.
> 
> [...] Morey and [coach Rick] Adelman are fully aware the Rockets as constructed are a nice team that doesn't have the chops to be a champion. [...] "That's our main focus: Get one more significant player on the roster somehow," Morey said. "That's the goal. That's my job, so hopefully we will get it done."
> 
> Who is the right piece, though? A point guard more potent than Rafer Alston could be a target, but point guards are scarce and Alston, while doing his job well enough, remains borderline untradeable. Luis Scola is a dream at the power forward spot, especially with solid defenders Carl Landry and Chuck Hayes able to pitch in. You'd be hard-pressed to find a more underrated defender than Shane Battier, and defense made Houston good last season.
> 
> If you trade for someone like Ron Artest, where's the upgrade? He's a comparable defender to Battier, and has more offensive weapons. But you'd assume Sacramento wouldn't take Battier back (long salary, plush position), so what do you do with him? Start a small lineup with Scola on the bench? Bring Artest in as a Manuish sixth man? (That'll go over well.)
> 
> The best bet might be replacing Alston with an offensive-minded point, and letting Rafer sub in as defense is warranted. Mo Williams, anyone?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

That dude is crazy if he believes Mo Williams is any kind of upgrade. He'll be an upgrade off the bench. Regarding Ron Artest its more of a matter of what the Kings would want in return. He's right with Rafer being untradeable, he means way too much to this team. And I believe we would be hesitant to include Battier in a deal for Artest. It would defeat the purpose is finding another swingman of appropriate size. 

Our best bet is to see what we can get for Jax/Head/Hayes and cross our fingers. Though anyone who can count to 2 should know that Head is worth slightly less than a used condom.


----------



## Dean the Master

Please, no Mo Williams. He looks very bad with the Bucks despite the fact that he scores a lot. We need team players.


----------



## reno2000

jdiggidy said:


> I hate this time in the offseason where everything stands still. Here it comes: (Contingent on Houston signing Posey)
> 
> Houston Trades: Battier/BJax/Lhead/2009/2010 First Round picks
> Atlanta Trades: a newly signed Josh Smith/a newly signed Josh Childress
> 
> Atlanta gets another solid veteran, leader, and defender in Battier to go with Bibby. Battier plays starts or comes off the bench behind MWilliams. They get BJax expiring contract to go with Bibby's. They get a good regular season shooter in Head and a first round pick next year.
> 
> Houston gets its third scorer who plays the SF and a SG/SF in Childress to backup TMac. I don't mind giving up two first round picks because they will be late first rounders.
> 
> 2008-2009 LineUp
> 
> C - Yao/Deke
> PF - Scola/Landry/Hayes/Dorsey
> SF - SMITH/POSEY
> SG - TMac/CHILDRESS
> PG - Rafer/Francis/Brooks


Josh Smith in Houston would be my dream move. He is an underrated defender in the post, a huge shotblocker and fills the athletic wing need that Morey has highlighted. He can be a bit of a black hole on offense sometimes, but has shown the ability to create for others sometimes. 

Doubt we would get Childress as well as Smith though. Probably just Josh Smith for Battier, BJax and a pick. 

Lets pray to the gods of basketball that something like this can go down.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

76ers need a shooter badly. If I was in the front office I would do anything possible to give them Head. Even if it means Shavlik Randolph.


----------



## jdiggidy

On the radio this morning they were saying the Houston is a little bit closer with Brent Barry. Nothing official here but this would be a good pickup.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Lakers are trying to get Ron Artest. But in order to get him you must take back either Kenny Thomas or Mikki Moore. We should counter quickly with these 3 expiring contracts immediately

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...763~376~25~575&teams=23~23~23~10~10&te=&cash=


----------



## jdiggidy

I know I just posted a "time to chill" rant on our off-season on the Brent Barry thread but, does anyone know what has changed on the McGrady/Detroit situation? Is this just more hype before the regular season starts?

The only "Big Push" I would even consider now is: TMac/Hayes/Head/BJax/AB for Sheed/Rip/Billups
OBVIOUSLY THAT IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!



> McGrady to Motor City?
> And, speaking of major trade possibilities, there’s a blockbuster brewing in the NBA, too.
> The Detroit Pistons, we hear, are making a big pitch to the Houston Rockets for perennial all-star Tracy McGrady.


http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml
http://www.metronews.ca/toronto/sports/article/81840


----------



## HayesFan

jdiggidy said:


> does anyone know what has changed on the McGrady/Detroit situation? Is this just more hype before the regular season starts?


From what I have heard every one of these stories is a rumor without substantiation. They said that they would consider a trade if Houston would, but that every GM has said the same thing "Houston does not want to trade Tmac"

I wouldn't worry about it too much, if we do any trades with Detroit it will be a wee one.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

jdiggidy said:


> I know I just posted a "time to chill" rant on our off-season on the Brent Barry thread but, does anyone know what has changed on the McGrady/Detroit situation? Is this just more hype before the regular season starts?
> 
> The only "Big Push" I would even consider now is: TMac/Hayes/Head/BJax/AB for Sheed/Rip/Billups
> OBVIOUSLY THAT IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml
> http://www.metronews.ca/toronto/sports/article/81840


All of it is just talk coming from Detroit sports bloggers. There has been nothing of relevance. It's just a bunch of desperate Pistons fans/bloggers/writers starting bull**** trade rumors.


----------



## Cornholio

> There has been no movement in talks with *Dikembe Mutombo*.
> 
> The Rockets used their bi-annual exception to land *Brent Barry* and are reserving their mid-level exception to match any offer *Carl Landry* might receive. That leaves only the veteran’s minimum, roughly $1.2 million, for Mutombo.
> 
> Mutombo played for the minimum last season, but often seemed to consider that a one-year arrangement. When he said he had decided to consider playing another season, he seemed to indicate that he would like to play another season, but that his return would be pending negotiations.
> 
> With Mutombo out of the country in the Congo, there have been few talks and less movement.





> Rockets guard *Aaron Brooks* used last season’s summer league to demonstrate he belongs in the NBA, earning the rookie of the tournament honors. This season, he hopes to use the tournament to start a move to the rotation.
> 
> “I’ve got to show progress, not progress as far as scoring, but progress about getting everyone involved, getting my assists up with less turnovers,” Brooks said. “My goal is to improve my game in areas that need to improve.
> 
> “I just want to be more consistent and make the right plays. That’s what I’m going to work on this year, not so much scoring. I already showed I can score the ball. Just making the right plays and getting out and distributing.”





> Center *Loren Woods* will be one of the oldest players in the Las Vegas summer league, but it could be a very important week for him. He is a partially guaranteed contract for next season, but with the Rockets drafting *Joey Dorsey* and planning to play him at center behind Yao Ming, it might be difficult for both Woods and *Dikembe Mutombo* to hold down spots on the Rockets’ roster.





> Forward *Mike Harris*, who has a partially guaranteed contract for next season, has been the constant of the Rockets’ informal workouts at Toyota Center. Returning to the summer league team for a second season, the former Rice star stayed in Houston in the off-season and according to assistant coach Elston Turner, he has “lived” on the Toyota Center practice court.





> Forward *Steve Novak*’s contract was extended, but it is unclear whether he fits in the Rockets’ plans. The Rockets were waiting until the final hours before reaching a decision, indicating some ambivalence about his potential role with the team after struggling to get on the court in his first two seasons.


Yahoo! Notes


----------



## jdiggidy

Man, you have to feel bad for a guy like Mike Harris. To be honest, if this Landry situation turns ugly and someone offers him Turiaf type money I would let him walk. Mike Harris is NO Landry but, for 3 million dollars less he could be a decent role player.


----------



## Dean the Master

Piston: Trading for T-Mac is not even remotely close. 


> A team source indicated today that the Pistons are not “remotely” close to a deal for Houston Rockets superstar Tracy McGrady.
> Advertisement
> 
> Metronews.ca, which is based in Toronto, said in an Internet report — but cited no sources — that the Pistons are "making a big push for McGrady."
> 
> The Pistons source downplayed the report, saying the Rockets are just one of many teams to whom the club has spoken about potential trades.
> 
> McGrady, a 6-foot-8 forward with 11 seasons under his belt, spent his first three seasons in Toronto. He averaged 21.6 points, 5.1 rebounds and 5.9 assists last season for Houston.


----------



## jdiggidy

Getting ready to run into a meeting but since the board is a bit quite I will throw these two things out there from reading today. Going to pull a BS on you and not post the links. As opposed to BS there are links to these topics but I saw them on HoopsWorld which is just as reliable as BS.

According to HW, Stephen A. Smith has spoken to TMac and he said he wouldn't mind it if he were traded to Detroit. TMac says he just wants to be where he has the best chance to win.

This is only interesting to me from the standpoint of why he would even say that he would consider a trade if he didn't want to go there in the first place.

Second thing I saw on HW was related to the article that has been published stating Daryl is going to make some sort of roster move within the next few weeks.

With Loren Woods bailing on Houston there is a rumor that Daryl could package Novak and Dorsey for a backup center.

My apologies again that this isn't structured very well. Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## HayesFan

jdiggidy said:


> Getting ready to run into a meeting but since the board is a bit quite I will throw these two things out there from reading today. Going to pull a BS on you and not post the links. As opposed to BS there are links to these topics but I saw them on HoopsWorld which is just as reliable as BS.
> 
> According to HW, Stephen A. Smith has spoken to TMac and he said he wouldn't mind it if he were traded to Detroit. TMac says he just wants to be where he has the best chance to win.
> 
> This is only interesting to me from the standpoint of why he would even say that he would consider a trade if he didn't want to go there in the first place.
> 
> Second thing I saw on HW was related to the article that has been published stating Daryl is going to make some sort of roster move within the next few weeks.
> 
> With Loren Woods bailing on Houston there is a rumor that Daryl could package Novak and Dorsey for a backup center.
> 
> My apologies again that this isn't structured very well. Talk amongst yourselves.


I can help on the first one. Stephen A (pain in my tush) Smith made the comment last night on ESPN that he talked to Tracy and "he just wants to win" I believe he took the comment from Tmac out of context to get press.

On the second it's likely that Novak is part of the small deal (that comes from Feigen at the Chron) that Morey expects to make in a couple weeks (Novak's option was picked up on June 30th, so the deal revolves around the 30 day date). Dorsey's contract negotiations are in limbo because they haven't worked out the details. But because of that he isn't playing in summer league and that makes them speculate that Dorsey is the other part of the trade.


----------



## Dean the Master

Morey says he is not trading T-Mac


> Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said Wednesday that Tracy McGrady is happy in Houston and was surprised at how reports characterized his interest in being traded to Detroit.
> 
> Morey spoke a day after an ESPN reporter said McGrady had told him he would be interested in playing for the Pistons. Last week, a Canadian-based media outlet reported without citing sources that Detroit was making a run at the seven-time All-Star.
> 
> Morey said he talked to McGrady on Wednesday morning.
> 
> "He said he wanted to win and they (the media) ran with it," Morey said. "He said he's happy in Houston. He just was surprised how it all came out."
> 
> McGrady's agent, Arn Tellem, did not immediately return a phone message.
> 
> Morey said he had one conversation with the Pistons "a few weeks ago." He said he turned down preliminary offers, but wouldn't specify whether any of them involved McGrady.
> 
> "I don't want to say what was related," Morey said. "Whatever they offered, we said no to."
> 
> McGrady has two years left on his contract at more than $21 million next season and $23.2 million in 2009-10.
> 
> The 29-year-old McGrady averaged 21.6 points, 5.9 assists and 5.1 rebounds per game last season, helping Houston to a 55-27 record that included a 22-game winning streak.
> 
> The Rockets lost to Utah in the first round of the playoffs for the second consecutive year. McGrady is 0-7 in playoff series in his career.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Stephen A(ss) Smith is just trying to get some air time. Why would we trade T-Mac. I won't trade any of those arrogant Pistons for T-Mac. They constantly act as if they could turn it on anytime they choose to because they beat a bunch of sorry *** teams in the East and then lose to the lone East team that would be of Western Conf caliber and sometimes even less(Cavs 2007). The Pistons are severely overrated and so are their players(esp Billups).


----------



## hroz

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2834~2763~1994&teams=22~22~10&te=&cash=

I iwsh we would do this

Hayes + Head 4 Blake???????????????

We desperately need another PG. A tag team with Rafer at PG.
OR could we obtain Dj Strawberry with a trade exception?????
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=&teams=&te=3234:10-2445&cash=


----------



## jdiggidy

Like that trade. Two for one, we fill a need, and get rid of Luther.


----------



## Cornholio

> Summer league was relatively uneventful for Rockets general manager Daryl Morey. Unlike last season, when the Rockets traded for Luis Scola, or the previous year, when they spent the week chasing Mike James, *most of Morey’s talks were centered on the “minor trade,” most likely to move forward Steve Novak.*
> 
> Negotiations with Dikembe Mutombo are on hold until he returns from Africa. Morey said nothing has changed in the team’s position with Carl Landry— the Rockets aren’t going to offer the second-year forward a contract unless he has more extensive medical evaluations, but they are still planning to match any offer sheet the restricted free agent signs.


...


----------



## Cornholio

> *More Than Mr. Nice Guy*
> 
> It’s impossible not to like Mike Harris.
> 
> On the court, he’s a tireless worker with an almost zen-like quality to his game. While many of his summer league teammates and opponents frenetically scrambled around the Las Vegas hardwood in a desperate attempt to impress, Harris moved with the precise, smooth movements of someone thoughtful, experienced and confident enough to know exactly where he was going, and what it would take to get there.
> 
> None of this is genuinely surprising because, off the court, Harris exudes similar qualities. He is engaging and often speaks in measured, carefully-crafted tones. Though just 25, the former Rice University star projects a maturity which belies his years; of course, hopscotching all over the globe while pursuing one’s dream has a tendency to do that to a man. Among Harris’ professional stops so far: Milwaukee, Colorado, Ukraine and China.
> 
> Yet for all the characteristics which make him a great teammate and better person, Harris possesses a fundamental flaw in the eyes of NBA talent evaluators: He is a power forward stuffed into the body of a shooting guard. In Vegas, that problem was easily overcome because the overall quality and length of the summer league bigs were nothing compared to that possessed by the fours and fives of the NBA. If Harris found himself inside, he was able to neutralize any size disadvantage with his explosiveness, strength and savvy. But in order to regain his spot on the crowded Rockets’ roster, the 6-6, 240-pound Hillsboro native knows he has to be more than an interior force; he’ll have to improve his shooting, ball-handling and perimeter defense. In short, he needs to bend his game to better suit his body – and the height limitations which come with it.
> 
> “Yeah, I do,” he says. “Right now is just the same situation as last year. I don’t go into it negatively. If you go in there down on yourself and just think, ‘Oh, I’m just here as another guy,’ you won’t have a significant impact, and you won’t be able to contribute and do the things that you do well. I think this year I’m able to do more things better than I was last year, so I just want to be able to show the coaches and the veteran players on the team that I know I can help.”
> 
> The coaching staff has definitely noticed the work Harris has put in this summer. He’s slimmed down in an effort to increase his quickness and agility. He’s been a fixture on the Toyota Center practice court. But finding room on the Rockets’ roster these days is almost as tough as finding an affordable flat in Manhattan.
> 
> “We know Mike pretty well,” says head coach Rick Adelman. “He played very well last summer and he’s played well this summer. But a lot of times this league is about numbers. We like Mike a lot as a coaching staff and we know what he brings, but we’re just going to have to see how it plays out as we get further down into training camp and see where our roster is.”
> 
> Obviously, it won’t be easy. But Harris is used to that by now. He just responds the only way he can: with more hard work and diligence.
> 
> It’s just one more reason why you have to like Mike.


Link


----------



## jdiggidy

Gotta keep it fresh. Carl Landry better step up quick. I think Houston should now make a big push for Delonte West as our backup PG and possibly a guy who could subplant Rafer at some point in the season at the starter. He has some size at PG and he can knock down the open 3.

There are also some rumbling that Deke most likely will not come back if Houston can only offer the veteran minimus so we need to sign another center too.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

We should be done with the dealing now. Any other deals would be minor for money purposes. We keep the same team intact that won 55 games with T-Mac missing 15 games and Yao out 1/3 of the season. We should be ready to roll.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Unsticking this thread since training camp is around the corner, and it looks as if we are done dealing this offseason. Pending the Deke situation.


----------

